# 1035 massey any information would be good



## Leighton (Mar 9, 2015)

I just bought a massey 1035 4x4 with front end loader has a little over 1600 hours on it. Any information on this model would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You can get an operator's manual for your MF1035 on ebay for $26. This will provide you with routine maintenance procedures for your tractor. 

If you can find an I&T shop manual for a MF1035, these are very useful for making repairs.


----------



## Leighton (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I have a Clymer shop manual ordered.


----------

